# Faucet adapter to RO/DI line



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Purchased the Vertex RO/DI adapter and I am disappointed they don't provide a faucet adapter to the RO intake line.

Just tried BA on Kennedy and SUM. Both don't carry it.

Does anyone know which other LFS might carry this close by in Markham or will I have to order online ?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Try a water softening shop instead of a fish shop. Maybe they would have it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Go to home depot, they usually have all the fittings. If I remember correctly, you need something like a 1/2" to 3/4" adapter? I have a brass adapter to fit the RODI to a showerhead pipe.


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

You might find what you need here for a good price: http://www.maxwaterflow.com/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks to everyone who responded


----------

